# HCGenerate or Formastanazol



## ICE WATER (Jan 24, 2012)

What the hell are these things?? My buddy said on another forum theyre being pushed heavily as replacement to clomid/nolva/hcg.. How could something over the counter like this be as good as the real deal PCT products


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 24, 2012)

They are definatly no replacement for clomid nolva or hcg! More for use in ph cycles.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

Hcgen is a joke IMO.


Formastanozol is formastane a very good ai. Formerone by black lion research is formastane as well but its transdermal and iirc that gives you much better absorption. I will be using the formeron as my main ai for both on cycle and pct.


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Hcgen is a joke IMO.
> 
> 
> Formastanozol is formastane a very good ai. Formerone by black lion research is formastane as well but its transdermal and iirc that gives you much better absorption. I will be using the formeron as my main ai for both on cycle and pct.



^ this

The other forum they're being pushed on his ran by the owner of the supplement company that markets those two shit supps as well as several others.

Nothing OTC is a replacement for nolva and clomid...NOTHING!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2012)

I see this too on other forums  Erase, Titanium XL,DAA for pct. 
and people using androhard for gyno treatment.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 25, 2012)

formastanzol is some good shit best ai i have ever used and i have used every thing from hg to bathtube stuff.there is allso a otc supp called erase that works really well allso.i have some of the black lion stuff on order right now.it will be hard pressed to beat the forma stuff from mr supps he all so makes some of the best ph in the world beastdrol only thing stonger is tren.but most all otc stuff is hype but if you know what you are doing you can find some stuff that is for real.but i still use clomid in pct.but for an ai formastanzol is the best i have ever used hands douwn to date in over 20 years of being in the game.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> formastanzol is some good shit best ai i have ever used and i have used every thing from hg to bathtube stuff.there is allso a otc supp called erase that works really well allso.i have some of the black lion stuff on order right now.it will be hard pressed to beat the forma stuff from mr supps he all so makes some of the best ph in the world beastdrol only thing stonger is tren.but most all otc stuff is hype but if you know what you are doing you can find some stuff that is for real.but i still use clomid in pct.but for an ai formastanzol is the best i have ever used hands douwn to date in over 20 years of being in the game.



Sdmz is stronger than beastdrol. If I recall correctly, beastdrol is simply superdrol, but sdmz is sd + dmz.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

HCGenerate is snake oil.  Waste of time and money.


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 25, 2012)

Forma would b better than adex or aromasin?? Damn have to get some of that


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

ICE WATER said:


> Forma would b better than adex or aromasin?? Damn have to get some of that



Yes because it is also anabolic and turns into a pro hormone. 


Here's some info on black lions formerone:


 Formeron is a transdermal aromatase inhibitor (AI). Black Lions Formeron is made from the highest quality raw materials and has the best transdermal carrier possible. Formeron does alot more for us than a normal aromatase inhibitor for example:increases IGF-1 secretion- decreases number of progesterone receptors- increases HPTA actiivity similar to HCG and Clomid together- inhibits 91% of aromatase enzyme production- anabolic and androgeniic- 'suicide inhibitor' of aromatase- decreases SHBG by 34%- inhibits DHT formation and activity- decrease prostate concerns such as BPH- continues to increase HPTA function above natural levels.According to research studies "The 4-OHA was found to inhibit 5 alpha-reductase in both BPH and cancer tissue"Formeron is also a 5-alpha-reductase inhibitor.This means that on top of reducing estrogen related sides and raising testosterone levels it also reduces DHT related side effects like Hair loss and prostate enlargement.In addition, formeron is a prohormone. This means that is converts into another compound after ingestion. In this case Formeron converts to a steroid called 4- hydroxytestosterone. This steroid is literally testosterone that cannot be converted to estrogen. This means you get all of the anabolism of testosterone and none of the estrogenic sides associated with its use. This steroid gives the user a dry hard appearance making Formeron a great addition to a pre contest stack or for those looking to get in the best shape of their lives.* Our transdermal carrier is designed for maximum skin penetration and maximum absorption while leaving the skin hydrated.Formeron is hand compounded by a select group of compounding pharmacists and as such each bottle is made with care and attention to detail. Our products are of the highest quality.*


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

ICE WATER said:


> Forma would b better than adex or aromasin?? Damn have to get some of that



Google formeron black lion research bro. I'm about to order up some of that I hear the delivery mechanism is better than formastanzolol and it's a little cheaper.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

NICE Vibrant!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 25, 2012)

both are crap


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 25, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> both are crap



Can you elaborate?  I'm not debating, I've never heard of these, just want to know why you call them crap.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 25, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Can you elaborate?  I'm not debating, I've never heard of these, just want to know why you call them crap.




Lol I dont like the owner... so its crap! haha

I know thats not the answer you wanted, but hell its the truth.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Lol *I dont like the owner*... so its crap! haha
> 
> I know thats not the answer you wanted, but hell its the truth.


 
I don't think anyone does, not even his wife.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't think anyone does, not even his wife.




 thats cold.


I really dont like how they pushed hcgenerate on EF, I think I got banned because I said it was overpriced herbal test booster.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> thats cold.
> 
> 
> I really dont like how they pushed hcgenerate on EF, I think I got banned because I said it was overpriced herbal test booster.


 

The truth hurts.  If you knew half of what I know about him you would be shocked, well maybe not seeing that you were at EF at one time.

Back in 2008 there was a mass exodus from that place after Digger passed away.  Someone whos name rhymes with Me too ruined the place even more.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jan 26, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> They are definatly no replacement for clomid nolva or hcg! More for use in ph cycles.


 ^^^^ This What is the deal with SERM, no one researches anything anymore. That is why we have all the gyno questions.


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> The truth hurts.  If you knew half of what I know about him you would be shocked, well maybe not seeing that you were at EF at one time.
> 
> Back in 2008 there was a mass exodus from that place after Digger passed away.  Someone whos name rhymes with Me too ruined the place even more.




aa... ?   i jumped ship there. had been on since early 03

rip digs and metalgear!!


----------

